# Highlights of 14th annual Salsa Festival in Oxnard, Ca.



## richoso1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Had a good time at the festival, even if I did spend some(?) time in the beer garden. Click on the link below to see some picture of the event.
http://mysite.verizon.net/resxei7x/p...views/id2.html


----------



## monty (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks like a great time was had by all!

Thanks for sharing this!

Cheers!


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks like a great time!!


----------

